# Marimo Ball equirements?



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

*Marimo Ball requirements?*

I'm planning a 10 gallon shrimp tank. I was thinking on just java moss and maybe one or two other plants that are hard to kill. I just love Marimo Balls though. What would I need minimum to have one of these? I've read anything from them needing high lighting to they are fine in low light. I don't mind if the conditions are not perfect for them but don't want it to just slowly die. I have a feeling that they might need higher lighting than I was planning on. What do you think?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh yes, my water is also fairly hard- do they hate that?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Marimos are nothing more then a ball of algae, ive kept them in a cup in a pantry(black dark no light ever) to kill off some hair algae, the hair algae died and the marimo still grew.


----------



## ellyabillion (Feb 20, 2010)

I have a Marimo ball, and it doesn't seem to require any special care.


----------



## AbadHabit (Sep 9, 2010)

My water is hard and I kind of keep it in a low light area, fish and bottom feeders love to pick at the little food pieces on it. Mine is the size of a baseball. It just set's there and says "What You Looking At?" I call mine Matt... *r2


----------



## ellyabillion (Feb 20, 2010)

I forgot to mention that our tap water is crazy hard, and it doesn't seem to affect the marimo ball at all. It's a really fun addition to the aquarium.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

AbadHabit said:


> My water is hard and I kind of keep it in a low light area, fish and bottom feeders love to pick at the little food pieces on it. Mine is the size of a baseball. It just set's there and says "What You Looking At?" I call mine Matt... *r2


Lol, they do seem like they should have names the way they float about! Thanks for the input, it sounds like they will work very well in my lowish light low tech tank.


----------

